# Clones in same tent as mother



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

I've decided I'm going to start cloning. I'm going to use my current 2x4x5 tent for the mothers and buy a 3x3x6 for flowering (I wanted a little more height for sativas). I was either going to buy a 2-Foot Jump Start T5 Grow Light System  or put the clones in with the moms and then veg them in the same tent. I'm thinking the most I'll do at one time is 4 clones. Should I spend the 50 dollars or just put the clones in the veg tent?

Not sure if it matters, but I'm going to put my current HID light in the flower tent and buy a T5 for the veg.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

When i clone and my cloner is next to my T5's vegging, i put a towel over the clones as clones don't need much light and too much light is hard on them and that works.  You will like the T5. and you will keep your moms there too right.


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> When i clone and my cloner is next to my T5's vegging, i put a towel over the clones as clones don't need much light and too much light is hard on them and that works.  You will like the T5. and you will keep your moms there too right.



Okay cool. I'll just throw them in the same tent as the mother then. What color towel are you using? 

I'm glad to hear that about the T5. I've heard other people say great things about the them and they're cheaper than getting another HID. I'm alredy spending more money than I should on a new tent and what not. But I really want the consistency clones will give me. I don't think I could stand another completely wasted run like my last one. It was just heartbreaking.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

I think anyone that has ever grown has been heartbroken  a few times. I have been. I use a light pink, but white would be ok too, just not black out.


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I think anyone that has ever grown has been heartbroken  a few times. I have been. I use a light pink, but white would be ok too, just not black out.



Thanks again Rosebud. I have plenty of white towels I can use. 

Yeah I saw your post about those mites you got from a clone. Is that all sorted out now?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

It was devastating, but yes, on to new beginnings and some nice strains I haven't grown before. This time i will back up my special genetics with someone or several someones. I use a lot of harlequin for medicine for folks and that was the hardest to lose, but I got my original cut back and am very thankful.

I think anyone that has grown very long has lots of heartbreak, i wish it wasn't so..

Do you feel good about cloning?


----------



## zem (Apr 30, 2016)

I found that placing clones in a closed dome, box, shelf or whatever, with  cfls to warm it up, improved my cloning drastically. i rarely lose a clone that way. out in the open with the moms, it will depend on temps and humidity


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> It was devastating, but yes, on to new beginnings and some nice strains I haven't grown before. This time i will back up my special genetics with someone or several someones. I use a lot of harlequin for medicine for folks and that was the hardest to lose, but I got my original cut back and am very thankful.
> 
> I think anyone that has grown very long has lots of heartbreak, i wish it wasn't so..
> 
> Do you feel good about cloning?



I think I've done enough research, but from my experience I'll never learn until I do it. I am a little nervous of course, but hopefully I won't have many problems. What recommendations do you have?


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

zem said:


> I found that placing clones in a closed dome, box, shelf or whatever, with  cfls to warm it up, improved my cloning drastically. i rarely lose a clone that way. out in the open with the moms, it will depend on temps and humidity



Oh yeah I'm going to put a dome over the clones which will be a cloning tray, but then just put the whole thing in with the moms. That should be okay right?


----------



## zem (Apr 30, 2016)

temps inside the dome will be similar to outside, only the humidity will be higher inside


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

I use a tray with a heating pad under it and a dome on top. It is my preferred method, and I just learned something the other day, that bigger clones clone better. An old hippy told me and I had the fastest roots ever on very tall cuttings.


----------



## High (Apr 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I use a tray with a heating pad under it and a dome on top. It is my preferred method, and I just learned something the other day, that bigger clones clone better. An old hippy told me and I had the fastest roots ever on very tall cuttings.



That sounds like great advice. I'll remember that. I love old hippies! They always seem to know everything necessary to live good.


----------

